# morrells wouldn't sell me primer ?



## woodnovice (22 Nov 2014)

Hi Guys I've just bought the Fuji HVLP system and have just started to spray for the first time, we have a Morrell's store that has just opened near us...but they wouldn't sell me any primer for some reason....has anyone come across this before ?
Regards
Mick


----------



## ColeyS1 (22 Nov 2014)

Only thing I can think of is it was a Friday afternoon and they wanted to scram. Did they give a reason to you ? Last thing I heard was they were welcoming the extra sales/ delivering for lower value orders


----------



## hansonread (22 Nov 2014)

Specifically what primer were you asking for?


----------



## woodnovice (22 Nov 2014)

I just explained what I was using and said he couldn't sell me any... And that was that...


----------



## Chrispy (22 Nov 2014)

Their products are really meant as industrial products and not for general diy, so maybe the man on the desk thought you didn't have the training or equipment to use the product safely?


----------



## woodnovice (22 Nov 2014)

I just thought it was an odd one... And wondered if it had happened to anyone else ?


----------



## hansonread (22 Nov 2014)

+1 for being for professional use only. 

And again, what primer did you ask for? If you mentioned the word polyurethane then I know why they wouldn't sell it to you, we use it all the time but before they would sell it to me then they wanted to inspect my premises and check I had the correct ppe, as that stuff is nasty!

Did you ask for water based or solvent?


----------



## sean_jackson (1 Dec 2014)

It does sound like they thought you may be a home user as opposed to 'proffesional'. I've been in their place before when someone bowled in looking for some stain to colour a chest of drawers with and they seem shy of getting involved with amatuer/home users, it shouldn't mean they wouldn't serve anyone though, just reluctant I thought. Anyway, i use a Fuji HVLP shooting primer nearly every day. If your using 2 pack AC lacquer they do one with a flo additive which I can't recomend enough, you may be wanting a pre-cat primer though, that's as much help as I can be


----------



## woodnovice (2 Dec 2014)

thanks for all the info everyone, I've e-mailed you Sean


----------



## Andy RV (21 Dec 2014)

Surely they gave you a reason?


----------



## woodnovice (21 Dec 2014)

Hello, yes I actually went back in to the shop and asked why, the guy said he still couldn't sell me any exterior primer, he could sell me anything internal, just not exterior. Was something to do with the system they use.. Think it was Omni something. 
Mick.


----------



## hansonread (22 Dec 2014)

We use the omnia system in my workshop. It really is a fantastic paint that I rate better than teknos however, it requires a specialist spray pump and gun to apply. A 32:1 ratio with an air assisted airless spray gun. 

These pumps use pressure to atomise the paint rather than relying on air presure/volume as with a conventional system. Fluid presure opperates at 4400psi (that's not a typo) with air running upto 100. If you accidently wave your hand infront of the gun whilst spraying you can suffer a high preasure injection wound and quite literally blow a hole in your hand using paint. Despite all the high numbers spray transfer efficiency of such a setup is as high as 90% compared to around 60% of a conventional system. 

Viscosity of the paint from the can is somewhat like cake batter. This is used Un thinned. 

Morrells provide you with free on site training for this product once you have the right kit for the job. There are also other special considerations that have to be taken at the joinery stage for the products 7 year guarantee to be valid. These mainly relate to shed angles on cills and flat areas etc but also require you to have a minimum of 3mm radius on all sharp corners. This is because when painting up to a sharp edge, surface tension pulls the paint away from the corner, commonly called sag. They are funny who they supply the paint to as it carries a guarantee that unless the maker of the joinery understands I can imagine causes them a fair amount of grief. 

Its really cost prohibited to get set up in this system for a few one offs. My latest pump purchased from Morrells cost 2.2k including the vat and gun tips required for the different finishes. Not to mention needing a compressor of at least 35cfm dry air supply. 

If your close enough and still need it spraying bring it to the workshop and I will spray it for you. You can have a go as well if you like


----------

